# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 28, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hello everyone!

Today is not very busy right now, but im sure we will have more to add later .

First, lets send healing vibes to a human (!), *katt*. She has been hurting herself at work recently, and then to top it off she saw a cruddy doctor!

[align=center]Get better soon Katt

*Amazingly, that is pretty much all the major news I have for you right now !


*[/align]_Fun Fact:


*A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.

lol!

Alright everyone! Feel free to add more to this, since it is so bare right now.



*
_
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 28, 2007)

*ALSO:*

A new member has some detailed questions regarding some of her rabbits. She's had poor reception and advice from other sources. PIPP has been helping her, but take a look and see if you have any advice as well! Here's her first thread - GoinBackToCali

Keep little *Reese* in your thoughts today as she has some serious teeth care at the vet's office. *MBB* was real suprised to find out about her teeth and just how bad they are! Reese is exactly why you should always get your rabbits' health checks. Reese 


Sadly, new member, *Boz*, lostTicTac yesterday after finding she had ear infections and beginning treatment.She hadn't been with Boz long and was such a doll. I'm so sorry you lost her:rip:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't forget the ongoing eBay sales for our Featured Rescue!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30050&forum_id=7

Five auctions will be ending within the next three hours. There are 39 items currently listed in this fundraising effort.




:shock:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200177893050&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

My babies, Trixie and Fiver could use your guys' prayers...they're going into the vet's today at 6pm Pacific timing. 

WARNING: WORRIED MOMMY!!! :?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 28, 2007)

It'll be okay, :hug2:are they just going in for a check up? 

Good luck!!!:clover:

Sending vibes for Reese and Katt!! 

Binky free TicTac!! :cry4:



-TK


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm back from vacation and trying to catch up - I LOVE this "today on RO" idea!!

:wave:

____________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome home, Nadia!!! 

We MISSED YOU!!! :hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2007)

Nadia!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2007)

I heard a little birdie ....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30179&forum_id=1


----------

